# Travel Destinations > Europe >  Crypto Coin Development Services

## Dinesh

We provide services such as


👉 Bitcoin Development Services
👉 Ethereum Development Services
👉 Tether Development Services
👉 Binance Development Services
👉 Solana Development Services
And more

Get a Proposal at +91 9790033633

WhatsApp Image 2022-05-04 at 1.01.41 AM.jpg

----------


## MackLahren

NFT utilities can range from voting rights and non-transferable certifications to saving the planet. The Friendship Card artwork includes 3D features, motion, and light. Many celebrities create NFT cards of themselves and put them on sale. But NFT collectibles can relate to anything like logos, fantasy characters, animals, or memes. How to add utility to an nft is a good question, just like the creator of Bored Ape Yacht Club, you can link each collectible to some perks. But in case you decide to join the hype and enter the blockchain game, we give some tips on how you could do it.

----------

